# New Mp2801 From Roy



## obsidian (Sep 3, 2005)

*Got an MP2801 from Roy a few days ago. The case, crystal, dial-- all flawless. The watch has a heavy, sturdy feel to it. The lume on the hands is rather anaemic; on the dial, extremely aneamic. But I'm not one to go nuts over lume-- accuracy is more important, and that's where this one shines! Over passed 3 days the watch has been a consistant -1 second/day! I don't know if this is standard for O&W (this is my first) or if Roy finesses them a bit-- whatever the case, this watch is excellent. *


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Look forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice one, I have the same watch and they are great for the value







As for the accuracy, I think you will find that's a bit of the old RLT magic


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice watch - and the accuracy sounds PDG too! The lume on my MP2824 is a bit weak too, but oddly enough it is brilliant on my Mirage.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The MP2801 is an excellent and classic watch especially when it`s been `breathed` on by Mr Taylor


----------

